# battery for citizen chrono



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

does anybody know what kind of batt this takes?

my buddy is bringing it to me to try and get going, would like to be prepared before he gets here.

thanks!


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Can't make anything out of the photo.

Please post a clear pic of the case back, or simply type up all the markings in said caseback. Knowing the movement number used in the watch, I should be able to find out for you the type of battery used.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks!


CITIZEN watch co.
W.R. 10 bar 
ST Steel 
HST 274051 
MOV'T japan 
5 GN-4-S 
0510-S92294


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks. Your Caliber 0510 Citizen quartz chronograph uses a *SR927W* battery cell that has a life span of aprox 2 years.



















Here is the technical reference guide for your Citizen caliber:

http://www.citizenwatch.com/downloads/techguides/0510.pdf

You will need to perform an all-reset procedure on the watch after replacing the battery.

Hope this helps!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks a lot. really appreciate it!

:-!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

ok. so it doesn't need a battery. unless it takes two, the chrono function works, but the watch doesn't work. the last batt change he had was at walmart (**shudders**) and since then it hasn't told time. could it be that it just wasn't reset properly?

thanks.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Try the reset procedure as per the technical guide link instructions I posted for you yesterday.

Given that batteries are cheap, I would still try to put in a new one and see what happens. If no go, then the watch needs to go to a watchmaker for repairs..


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

hmmm... ordered new movement. it's so cheap i figure why not.

he's very happy to pay that price.
the thing is only $25 plus whatever shipping. the watch means a lot to him so this is making his day.


----------



## fairbro (May 20, 2010)

MINIDriver said:


> Thanks. Your Caliber 0510 Citizen quartz chronograph uses a *SR927W* battery cell that has a life span of aprox 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks much! The one I got at the auction was missing the battery. I put in the AG7, but I had to dose it with a little electronic contact spray around the battery recess to jog it started.

Wait a minute, "all-reset procedure"? Okay, so that's why the dials flip around in bizarre manner when pressing the buttons...


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

The reset procedure is no longer available for download. Does any one know what the procedure involves?


----------



## fairbro (May 20, 2010)

123robert said:


> The reset procedure is no longer available for download. Does any one know what the procedure involves?


There's this:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/files/Citizen Technical Manuals/0510.pdf


----------



## mlavigne (Nov 23, 2018)

Were you able to reset your watch?

Mine is having the same symptoms (replace the battery, chronograph works, time hands are dead). I could not find anything related to a hard reset in that manual... am i missing something?

-Michael.


----------

